

Know your closures: Ruby's blocks, procs, and lambdas - biesnecker
http://www.dev.gd/20130107-know-your-closures-blocks-procs-and-lambdas.html

======
banister
``` If methods were first-class functions, this would work — > method_a would
return method_b, which would then execute when x() was called. This doesn't
work because Ruby methods aren't objects. ```

Seems the OP is just confused by syntax? we use obj.method(:method_a) instead
of obj.method_a, i dont see why requiring a different _syntax_ changes the
semantics on this point.

------
nfm
This post deserved so many more upvotes! Fantastic summary, and explained lots
of things I didn't quite get really well. Bookmarked.

------
cdavaz
In your example:

ampersandy(10) do |x| x + 10 end

# => 10

Actually the result should be '20' as well.

